# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  صيغة عقد عمل لأجنبي

## هيثم الفقى

*عـقـد عـمـل
**وفق هذا العقد وبالشروط الواردة فيه ، بتاريخ اليوم .............. من شهر ............ سنة ....... م ، الموافق ............ من شهر ............... سنة ............. هـ ، تمَّ الإتفاق والتراضي التام بين كلٍّ من :-*
*1. شركة ----------------- ، وعنوانها : ---------------- . هاتف: ------ فاكس: ------، ويمثلها في هذا العقد السيد / ------------------------- ./ بصفته المدير العام ، ويُشار إليه فيما بعد بـ ( الطرف الأول ) الشركة.*
*2. السيد / .................................................. . وجنسيته ............... بموجب ------- رقم ............ وتاريخ ............. صادر من .................... ، ويُشار إليه فيما بعد بـ ( الطرف الثاني ) الموظف .*

*الطرف الأول شركة متخصصة في ----------------- ، وتحتاج لموظفين وعُمَّال في كافة مجالات تخصُّصاتها لتسيير أعمال الشركة وتنفيذها حسب المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العمليه اللازمة لذلك ، وبما أن الطرف الثاني يملك المؤهلات المطلوبة لذلك ، فقد قام الطرف الأول بتعيين الطرف الثاني لديه في وظيفة ------ بعد حصول الطرف الثاني على ترخيص بذلك وفق أحكام الفصل الثاني من الكتاب الأول من قانون العمل الموحد رقم 12 لسنة 2003م والمتعلق بعمل الأجانب وفـق الشروط التالية :-*

*المادة الأولى : ( أحكام عامة )*
*1. يُعتبر التمهيد السابق جزءاً لا يتجزأ من هذا العقد .*
*2. يقر الطرفان بكمال وسلامة إرادتهما وأهليتهما المعتبرة شرعاً ونظاماًَ للتعاقد ، وبموجبه يقرَّان بصحة توقيعهما على هذا العقد.*
*3. يلتزم الطرفان بما ورد في هذا العقد من شروط وأحكام بموجب نصوصه والعمل بموجبها .*
*4. كل ما لم يرد بشأنه نص في هذا العقد يخضع للائحة التنظيمية الداخلية ولائحة الجزاءات ونصوص قانون العمل ولائحة السياسات الإدارية للشركة والتي أطلع عليها قبل التوقيع على هذا العقد .*
*5. تخضع الكلمات والعبارات ذات المدلولات الفضفاضة مثل ( سبب مشروع ، قوة قاهرة ، سبب معقول .. إلخ ) للتفسيرات الواردة في القانون .*
*6. يعتبر هذا العقد هو الاتفاق النهائي بين الطرفين ويلغى أي اتفاقات شفهية أو كتابية سابقة بين الطرفين قبل تحرير هذا العقد إن وجدت .* 
*المادة الثانية : ( مدة العقد )*

*1. يسري هذا العقد لمدة .............. تبدأ من .............. وتنتهي في ................. ، قابلة للتجديد كتابةً بين الطرفين وفق هذه الشروط ، أو شروط أخرى تراها الشركة يُتَّفق عليها لاحقاً بين الطرفين .*
*2. تعتبر فترة الثلاثة شهور الأولى من هذا العقد تحت الاختبار فإذا ثبت خلالها عدم صلاحية الطرف الثاني ( الموظف ) انقضت علاقة العمل وانفسخ العقد دون حاجة إلى إنذار مسبق وليس للطرف الثاني الاعتراض على قرار الطرف الأول أو طلب إجراء اختبار جديد .*
*3. إذا رغب أحد الطرفين في عدم تجديد العقد لمدةٍ أخرى مماثلة ، عليه إخطار الطرف الأخر كتابةً قبل ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ إنتهاء المدة الزمنية المحددة لنهاية العقد.*
*4. في حالة عدم إخطار أيُّ الطرفين للأخر وفق ما ورد بالفقرة السابقة ، يُعتبر هذا العقد قد تجدَّد تلقائياً لمدة أخرى مماثلة .*
*5. يحق للشركة إنهاء هذا العقد قبل المدة المحددة أو المدة المجددة المماثلة لها ، لوجود سبب مشروع يسبقه إنذار خطي دون الإخلال بمستحقات الموظف (إن وُجِدَت).*
*6. يحق للشركة إنهاء هذا العقد في أي وقت ودون الحاجة إلى سبق الإعلام و التعويض و المكافأة أو خلافه إستناداً للحالات الواردة بالمادة ( 69 ) من قانون العمل الموحد رقم 12 لسنة 2003م .* 
*المادة الثالثة : ( المهام الوظيفية )*
*.* 
*1. يُعيَّن الموظف بوظيفة --------- .*
*2. يحق للشركة أن تسند للموظف وظيفة أو مهام مختلفة عن وظيفته الأساسية إذا تطلبت مصلحة العمل ذلك ، أو كان أداء الموظف يُحتِّم عليه ذلك بما لا يتعارض جوهرياً مع وظيفته الأساسية .*
*3. يحق للشركة تبديل أيام العطلات الأسبوعية بأيام أخرى من نفس الأسبوع حسب طبيعة العمل ، كما يحق لها أن تقوم بتشغيل الموظف في أيام العطلات الرسمية كُلَّما كان ذلك ضرورياً ومُلِحَّاً لمصلحة العمل وفق هذا العقد .*
*4. يحق للشركة أن تصدر جدولة للمهام الوظيفية لكل موظف حسب النظام الداخلي لها ، وعلى الموظف التقيُّد بالمهام الموكلة إليه من الشركة ورؤسائه في العمل .*
*5. يحق للشركة نقل الموظف إلى أيٍّ من فروعها داخل المملكة شريطة عدم تضرر الموظف من هذا الإجراء.*
*لا يحق للشركة إستخدام الموظف إلاَّ بأجر إضافي في أيام العطلات الرسمية أو استخدامه لأكثر من ساعات العمل اليومية ما لم يكن تأخره نتيجة بطئه في إنجاز عمله اليومي المُقرَّر له من قبل الشركة.*

*المادة الرابعة : ( الراتب والمميزات )*
*1. الرَّاتب الأساسي :-
يستحق الموظف راتباً شهرياً أساسياً ، وقدره ( ------ ) فقط ( ---------- ) ، يُدفع له آخر كل شهر ميلادي نظير قيامه بكافة إلتزاماته ومهامه الوظيفية الموكلة إليه.*
*2. الأُجور الإضافية : -
أ‌- يستحق الموظف بحد أعلى أجر إضافي وقدره ( --------- ) ريال سعودي فقط -------------------------، حيث تمنح الشركة للموظف أجر الساعات الإضافية التي عملها والتيّ تمَ إثباتها من خلال التقارير وكشف الحضور والإنصراف المعتمد من قبل الشركة بمعدل ساعة ونصف لكل ساعة عمل إضافي ، ويُعتبر العمل في العطلات الرسمية عملاً إضافياً ما لم يتم تعويض الموظف بيومٍ آخر خلال نفس الأسبوع ، أو كانت طبيعة عمله تستوجب العمل في العطلات الرسمية بصورة عادية .*
*ب- يستحق الموظف بدلات على النحو التالي -------------------------*
*ج-- التأمين الصِّحي : تؤمن الشركة الرعاية الطبية لمنسوبيها من خلال المنشأة التي يتم التعاقد معها لإجراء الكشف والتحاليل الطبية للحالات العادية .*

*المادة الخامسة : ( الإجازات والعطلات الرسمية )*
*1. يستحق الموظف إجازة سنوية وقدرها 21 يوماً مدفوعة الأجر تحسب على أساس الراتب الأساسي للموظف دون أي مميزات أخرى عن كل سنة ميلادية من خدمته إذا كانت مدة خدمته أقل من عشر سنوات ، وشهر واحد إذا كانت مدة خدمته أكثر من عشر سنوات ، وللشركة الحق في تحديد موعد التمتُّع بالإجازة تبعاً لحاجة العمل ، على أن تكون خلال السنة نفسها .*
*2. يستحق الموظف إجازة للعطلات الرسمية الأسبوعية وغيرها من العطلات الرسمية الأخرى ، فيما عدا الحالات التي تكون فيها طبيعة وظيفته تستوجب عمله ، أو تلك الحالات التي تضطر الشركة لتشغيله فيها بأجرٍ إضافي.
3. يحق للشركة تشغيل الموظف في يوم العطلة الرسمية الأسبوعية أو العطلات الرسمية الأخرى مع تعويضه عن ذلك اليوم بيوم آخر خلال نفس الأسبوع أو منحه مقابل الساعات الإضافية المستحقة له بموجب هذا العقد .
*
*المادة السادسة : ( التدريب والتحصيل العلمي والفني )*
*يجوز للشركة تكليف الموظف الذي أكمل سنتان فأكثر بحضور دورة تدريبية أو ندوة علمية أو فنية سواء داخل المملكة أو خارجها وذلك حسب الشروط التالية :-
1. تتحمل الشركة كافة تكاليف حضور الدورة أو الندوة شريطة أن يجتاز الموظف تلك الدورة بنجاح . 
2. يوافق الموظف من خلال هذا العقد على ما يلي :-
أ/ حجز جانب من مستحقات الموظف النهائية لضمان مصاريف حضوره الدورة التدريبية أو الندوة العلمية أو الفنية.
ب/ تخصم تكاليف الدورة التدريبية أو الندوة العلمية أو الفنية من مستحقات الموظف في الحالات التالية :- 
1. إذا ثبت في التقارير الصادرة عن الجهة التي تتولى تدريبه أنه غير جاد في التدريب .
*
*2. إذا قرر الموظف إنهاء التدريب قبل الموعد المحدد من الجهة المبتعث إليها دون عذر مقبول .
3. يجب على الموظف بعد انتهاء مدة التدريب أن يعمل لدى الشركة مدة لا تقل عن خمسة أضعاف مدة التدريب أو الأبتعاث وفي حال إخلاله بذلك يجب عليه أن يدفع للشركة تكاليف التدريب وما قد يلحق بها من أضرار .
المادة السابعة : ( المكافآت والحوافز )*
*1. تحسب الشركة مكافأة نهاية الخدمة للموظف على أساس آخر راتب أساسي كان يتقاضاه على نحو ما هو وارد بالمادة (126) من قانون العمل الموحد رقم 12 لسنة 2003م دون حساب أي مميزات أخري مثل الأجر الإضافي أو العمولات .
2. يجوز للشركة صرف حوافز للموظف الذي يثبت جدارته وكفاءته في عمله من خلال تقارير أداءه للعمل حسب ما تراه الشركة محققاً لمصلحتها على ألاَّ تزيد عن نسبة 25% من راتبه الأساسي .
المادة الثامنة : ( الإستقطاعات )*
*يحق للشركة أن تستقطع من أجر ومستحقات الموظف المبالغ التالية :*
*1. أقساط التأمين الاجتماعي المستحقة على الموظف .*
*2. أي جزاءات مالية مفروضـة على الموظف بمقتضى لائحة الجزاءات الداخلية طبـقاً للمواد الواردة في الفصل الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العمل الموحد رقم 12 لسنة 2003م .* 
*3. أي التزامات مالية أخرى على ذمة الموظف تجاه الغير وتُخاطب فيها الشركة بصورةٍ رسمية باستقطاع تلك المبالغ من راتبه الشهري كتنفيذ الأحكام القضائية .*
*4. كافة الرسوم الحكومية التي يفرضها القانون في الحال والمستقبل ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر رسوم الإقامة ورخصة العمل ورخصة القيادة ... الخ .* 
*المادة التاسعة : ( الغياب )*
*1. على الموظف ألاَّ يغيب عن العمل دون سبب مشروع .*
*2. يجب على الموظف إخطار الشركة كتابياً أو هاتفياً في نفس يوم غيابه وكتابياً حسب النموذج المُعَد لذلك من قبل الشركة في اليوم التالي كحدٍّ أقصى في الحالات الطارئة ، وإلاَّ أُعتبر غيابه دون سبب مشروع .*
*3. على الموظف التقيُّد بالنماذج الطبية التي تتعامل من خلالها الشركة.*
*4. على الموظف في الحالات الطارئة التي تحدث في أيام العطلات الأسبوعية للشركة أو بعد إنتهاء ساعات العمل الرسمية لها والتي تحتاج إلى راحة عن العمل بأمر الطبيب أن يأخذ النموذج المعد لذلك بالشركة في اليوم التالي ويملأه من الجهة المختصة أو الطبيب المختص حسبما هو مطلوب في النموذج الطِّبي .*
*5. للشركة حق إتخاذ الإجراءات التأديبية المنصوص عليها في لائحة الجزاءات وبموجب أحكام الفصل الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العمل الموحد رقم 12 لسنة 2003م بشأن الموظف في حالة غيابه عن العمل وعدم تقييده بفقرات هذه المادة.*
*المادة العاشرة : ( إلتزامات الموظف )*
*1. على الموظف الإلتزام التام بالسلوك القويم والخلق الكريم أثناء تأديته لعمله داخل أو خارج مباني الشركة أو فروعها.*
*2. على الموظف تأدية المهام الوظيفية الموكلة إليه حسبما هو مرسوم له من قبل إدارة الشركة في المواعيد الزمنية التي تحددها على أكمل وجه وبما يرضي الله تعالى ثم ضميره.*
*3. التواجد في مقر عمله طوال فترة ساعات العمل الرسمية ، ما لم يكن مكلَّفاً بأداء عمل آخر خارج مقر العمل ، أو كانت طبيعة عمله تستدعي مغادرته لمقر العمل.*
*4. الحضور والإنصراف في المواعيد التي تحددها الشركة وفق النظم الداخلية لها.*
*5. التقيُّد باللوائح الداخلية للشركة ، وإطاعة التوجيهات والتعليمات والأوامر الصادرة إليه من رؤسائه في العمل.*
*6. التقيُّد التام بالنماذج الإدارية المُعدَّة لضبط العمل والخاصة بجميع الطلبات المقدمة للشركة والمتوفرة لدى شئون الموظفين ، وأي طلب مُقدَّم إلى الشركة بصورة مخالفة لذلك لا يعتد به ويعتبر في حكم العدم.*
*7. عدم إستغلال أو إستعمال الأموال والأملاك المنقولة منها وغير المنقولة الخاصة بالشركة لمنفعته الشخصية أو لغيره.*
*8. التعهد بحفظ أسرار العمل والمعلومات المتعلقة بالعمل والتي يحصل عليها بحكم وظيفته وعدم الإفصاح عنها للغير مهما كانت الأسباب.*

*· حُرِّر هذا العقد من نسختين نسخة للموظف ، والأخرى مودعة لدى الشركة بملفه.*

*الطرف الأول الطرف الثاني* 

*الشركة الموظف*

----------

